# My BAD HABIT is...are...



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

1. I overthink EVERYTHING
2. I NEVER say NO...drives poor DH out of his tree; and is tiresome for me.
3. So over protective of my kids that they can't stand me lately...my son is ready to move out!!  He screamed at me the other day, "Stop parenting!!"  I told him, "Too bad; your sh** out of luck; one day you'll thank me.  They want me to let them make their own mistakes.


----------



## J.L. Penn (Mar 17, 2010)

1. I also never say no and take on too much (I not-so-affectionately call this Jennitis).
2. I'm a piler as my husband likes to say (or yell at times) ... doesn't bother me so much but apparently it drives him nuts.
3. I'm a terrible procrastinator. (particularly troublesome in connection with #1)

This is by no means a complete list, but these are the biggies.  I am certain I could make this type of list into my next book. 

-Jenn


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Ooh. I like this thread.

1. Biting my nails--I started this back in 1st grade because I hated it when mom cut my nails. Yep, I was smart. I've almost broken this habit.
2. Pulling my hair when I'm stressed.
3. I defer social decisions--I'm fine making job-related decisions but horrible at making decisions with friends.
4. Chocolate is my bad but delicious habit.
5. I get bored easily and sometimes get distracted and bored when I'm talking--I'll be conversing with a friend, see a bus pass by and say bus randomly in one of my sentences.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

1. Spend too much time on internet (including Kindleboards).
2. Procraste (#1 enables #2).
3. Eat too much at night.


----------



## farrellclaire (Mar 5, 2010)

I get easily distracted too, it must be really annoying for anyone who has to talk to me.  

I have strange sleep patterns, my body wants to stay awake all night and sleep all day which is near impossible these days so I end up exhausted and sleep deprived.

I forget to do basic things like, erm, eat.  

I spend too much time doing anything other than whatever it is I'm meant to be doing.  

I pull out my hair without realising it.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Smoking a _tobacco_ pipe. I know it is bad, but I enjoy it so.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I am a horrible procrastinator.  I sometimes joke that that's my minor in college.  I also have horrible sleep patterns which causes late night eating which shouldn't be so bad if your late night is actually your awake time, but I guess it doesn't quite work that way.  I also tend to get really excited by ideas and take on too much at once so that some ideas end up never coming to fruition.  It doesn't help that I'm a perfectionist and need everything to be just so.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

sjc said:


> 1. I overthink EVERYTHING
> 2. I NEVER say NO...drives poor DH out of his tree; and is tiresome for me.
> 3. So over protective of my kids that they can't stand me lately...my son is ready to move out!! He screamed at me the other day, "Stop parenting!!" I told him, "Too bad; your sh** out of luck; one day you'll thank me. They want me to let them make their own mistakes.


I sure understand #3! When our kids were home we used to hear "That's not fair" all the time. We responded with "Our house is not a democracy, it is a benevolent dictatorship." They are now terrific adults with great families. I can't wait until I hear them use the same phrase.

As far as my own bad habits, I plead the Fifth.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> I sure understand #3! When our kids were home we used to hear "That's not fair" all the time. We responded with "Our house is not a democracy, it is a benevolent dictatorship." They are now terrific adults with great families. I can't wait until I hear them use the same phrase.


My mom would say that. And then my dad would follow up with something like "And if you want it to stay benevolent, you'd best do as you're told." 

That said. . . .sometimes you _do_ have to let 'em make their own mistakes. It's how they learn. My son learned about homework deadlines when he tried to wheedle us into doing a project for a science class that he was woefully behind on. We explained that we'd passed 8th grade science and now it was his turn; we'd be happy to answer questions, but he had to do the work. We certainly weren't going to let him go to bed while we did it for him!

It is HARD. . .'cause you want your kids to do well and there's the whole 'your kid got a bad grade, you must be a bad parent' vibe you can get at the school. But we didn't give in. . . .he ended up staying up WAAAAYYYY to late to finish it (his dad did stay up with him for moral support) and barely passed. BUT, he learned his lesson and never put a project off too late again.

We discussed the whole thing afterward and agreed that there's no problem with waiting until the last minute to start a thing; the key is knowing when "the last minute" begins. That's what he learned!


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Procrastination, especially when it comes to clearing the clutter and dusting.
Eating too much.
And maybe nagging family members more frequently than I should.

I'll stop here for now.


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Procrastination....................  big time.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Bad Habits?  ME?  NAWWWWWWW  
(just don't ask DH)

well maybe spending too much time on KB and/or reading - well can't do much else now


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

My VERY favorite thing in the world is being LAZY and reading and/or watching tv....I do it way too often.  So I guess that means I procrastinate, for the sake of being lazy instead.  BAD habit! 

I loathe cleaning - I'll do anything and everything but do that.  

My worst habit was the smoking, but I quit that   !!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I know mine pretty well. 

1. Argumentative -- I argue just to point out different sides, but others don't quite find it as entertaining as I do, especially my husband. 
2. LAZY -- I would so much rather sit and read or sit and surf than the dishes, the laundry, exercise, or any of the 100 other things I should be doing. Its pure laziness! I hate this about myself, but I'm too lazy to do anything about it!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> I am a horrible procrastinator. I sometimes joke that that's my minor in college. I also have horrible sleep patterns which causes late night eating which shouldn't be so bad if your late night is actually your awake time, but I guess it doesn't quite work that way. I also tend to get really excited by ideas and take on too much at once so that some ideas end up never coming to fruition. It doesn't help that I'm a perfectionist and need everything to be just so.


Some of that sounds all too familiar... 



Ann in Arlington said:


> We discussed the whole thing afterward and agreed that there's no problem with waiting until the last minute to start a thing; the key is knowing when "the last minute" begins.


Oh, I like that!


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

eating carb foods
checking my e-mail and Kindle boards so many times a day
reading and watching TV when I should be doing housework


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Picking my nose when stressed out...


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Another one - buying books. It doesn't sound like a bad habit - but I very seriously have over 50 books on my really-want-to-read list - but for some reason I bought another one today. WHY?! 
I have 2 books left in the Outlander series to finish - so that's roughly 2000 pages - THEN 50 more books. 
It's an addiction.



kdawna said:


> eating carb foods
> checking my e-mail and Kindle boards so many times a day
> reading and watching TV when I should be doing housework


Me too, me too, me too!


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Aside from the assault on the nostrils, we seem to be a pretty tame bunch (and if I'm not - I won't confess here!).


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

For me it is laziness and worrying about almost everything and everybody.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

My worst bad habit has got to be cursing.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> My worst bad habit has got to be cursing.


Oh yeah. That too. 
Shoot!


----------



## Blanche (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow... everyone has covered them all.  At least for me.  

1.  Opening my mouth before I think.
2.  Procrastination.  Even now I am on Kindleboards when I should be doing homework.
3.  Opening my mouth before I think.
4.  Over-Analyzing (goes back to #1).  I analyze things into oblivion and then attack the problem and get cranky with anyone and anything that gets in my way.
5.  Opening my mouth before I think.
6.  Spening $$$ on Books.  Amazon should be sending me Christmas cards.  
7.  Opening my mouth before I think.  

Think that covers all the ones that cause me to lay awake at night and feel guilty.  Of course my husband would come up with a longer and more complete list I'm sure.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

procrastinator


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

sem said:


> Aside from the assault on the nostrils, we seem to be a pretty tame bunch (and if I'm not - I won't confess here!).


You don't seriously expect everyone to confess the really bad stuff, do you?


----------



## Brenda Carroll (May 21, 2009)

I don't have any bad habits. All my habits are good.  Like eating lots of chocolate and cake.  How can that be bad, I ask you?
And how can spending money on junk be bad?  I'm doing my part to stimulate the economy, right?
And forgetting all the important anniversaries, birthdays and other dates in my life.  That's not so bad when it saves me lots of money on gifts and allows me to spend more time buying junk that stimulates the economy.  It also keeps my name in the forefront of all my loved ones' minds and I always say that any attention is good attention, right?  And who says driving fast is a bad habit?  It saves times and allows me to turn off my greenhousegasemittingV-8engine sooner than if I had crawled along at 65 or 70 MPH.  Besides, I am not a good driver and it makes sense for me to go faster in order to get off the road and stop endangering other drivers, right?  I'm just being safe.
As far as personal habits that are bad?  Well, I guess some people might think that taking baths only once a week is bad, but I say it saves on water, puts less chemicals down the drain and saves money that I can spend on junk to stimulate the economy.  So how could it be bad?  I mean, isn't that what deoderants and colognes and such for?  
But wait!  I do have one bad habit:  Lying.  I always lie and in fact, I'm lying right now.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Am I the only one who gets dizzy from reading Brendan's posts?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

intinst said:


> Smoking a _tobacco_ pipe. I know it is bad, but I enjoy it so.


Me too, except it may not be so bad in my case. I quit once and everyone I knew started giving me tobacco and new pipes.


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

I guess my bad habits are probably all listed on these posts with the exception of a few (nose thing? seriously? ) I have one habit I didn't see here that is bad. I have a tendency to put _really important things_ in _special places _ and then forget where the special places are! It drives me crazy!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> Yes.
> 
> Of course, since you and I don't have any really bad habits we're just here for the fun of it.


Of course.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Another one:  (more of a confession)
SOMETIMES I peek at the spoilers


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

I can not say NO... I don't even have to be asked to do anything... I volunteer my time and anything else I can give up for just about anyone...   Hard habit to break.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I can not say NO... I don't even have to be asked to do anything... I volunteer my time and anything else I can give up for just about anyone...  Hard habit to break.


Were we related in another life? Read the first post of this thread...lol.


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

sjc said:


> Were we related in another life? Read the first post of this thread...lol.


You know, I have said the same thing about "us" in other threads... I DO believe we are a LOT alike! 

ANOTHER BAD habit I just thought of... related to my first one... I do, DO , *DO* for others so much that I often get behind on my own stuff (like the KB, it is *my* *downtime*) stuff I really enjoy... then when I get behind... I get frustrated to the point of wanting to give it up... I try to do my BEST at everything I DO and if I can't do it right...   I give it up...


Spoiler



I don't want to give up the KB... I have fun here...but I did just realize that I will miss the Austin meet because I have not followed the KB (or the thread) and the date is set for the same day as my DD's play...  Totally frustrating...



Spoilered because not really related... and a bit of a rant!  Sorry


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

sjc said:


> Another one: (more of a confession)
> SOMETIMES I peek at the spoilers


Isn't that what they're for? Peeking?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I hate housework; hence, I find lots of other things to do, so the house is usually a mess (but I don't worry until things growing on the kitchen floor are actually moving...)

I'll still put fun things above grown up things; this also explains the condition of my house.

Diet soda...really bad habit there. About the only time I drink actual water is when I'm working out...


----------



## Cliff Ball (Apr 10, 2010)

I get distracted easily
procrastinate a lot
I get bored easily

All 3 combined equal a very ineffective writing life. I could have had at least two more novels published by now if I could not be so distracted easily, didn't procrastinate, or start to write and then get bored with it.  Once I'm focused though, nothing distracts me and I can tune everything out, but the older I get, the harder it is to get there.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> Diet soda...really bad habit there. About the only time I drink actual water is when I'm working out...


Working out...what's that?

Make that another bad habit for me...I complain that I'm going soft; but I do nothing about it.


----------



## Jasmine Giacomo Author (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm doing one right now: messing about on the internet when I could be editing my novel while the kids are happily distracting each other. 

I also spend WAY too much time inside my own head. I don't get out (of it or the house) as often as I should, and I predict by the time I'm 50 (15 years to go), I'll officially have reached Hermit Status.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not sure if it's a bad habit or not, but I get extremely nervous if I don't know exactly what will happen with my day. I am obsessive about organizing and scheduling, so I get very worried if there is some sort of confusion or mystery about what I'm going to do.

Examples:
-Doctor's appointments! I never know what they're going to check, what they're going to want, procedures, costs, it's very worrisome.
-Driving somewhere new: Oh man, I cannot stand confusion about where I'm driving, especially if there is a deadline. I usually drive to the place beforehand to make sure I know where it is.
-New jobs: What will they expect me to do?? Especially worrisome is a nannying job I'm applying for this summer. The mom wants me to babysit her 3 kids while she watches next week. I don't know her parenting style and I have no idea how the day will go. I'm very apprehensive.

My boyfriend tells me to just stop worrying, but it's not that simple! Worrying is not something I actively do, it's in the back of my mind where I can't shut it off. I suppose my bad habits are being obsessively organized, needing control, and over-worrying. Whew, what a combo.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

sjc said:


> Working out...what's that?
> 
> Make that another bad habit for me...I complain that I'm going soft; but I do nothing about it.


I found a FUN workout...I honestly can't wait to get back out there every day.

I admit, I have toyed with the idea if filling my water bottle with diet soda while I'm out sweating


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

My bad habit is getting up too early.  My job starts at 8:30am but I'm there at 6:45am.  Then, everyday I inch back about 5 minutes.  I rationalize that if I wake up five minutes earlier I can get 'this task done', and if I wake up ten minutes earlier, I can get two extra tasks done.  

I'm a walking word problem. 

"If Maureen wakes up at 5:55am, she can fill the car with gas before work, but if she wakes up at 5:50, she can get gas and a powerball ticket. If she wakes up at 5:45am, she can get gas, a powerball ticket and pay two bills...."  it goes on and on.

I need professional help


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

mamiller said:


> My bad habit is getting up too early. My job starts at 8:30am but I'm there at 6:45am. Then, everyday I inch back about 5 minutes. I rationalize that if I wake up five minutes earlier I can get 'this task done', and if I wake up ten minutes earlier, I can get two extra tasks done.
> 
> I'm a walking word problem.
> 
> ...


I can say with nearly 100% certainty that this is a problem I will never, ever have.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Meredith Sinclair said:


> I can not say NO... I don't even have to be asked to do anything... I volunteer my time and anything else I can give up for just about anyone...  Hard habit to break.


Hi Meredith,
Will you come clean my house? Including my windows?
Thanks
Paula ny


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

mamiller said:


> My bad habit is getting up too early. My job starts at 8:30am but I'm there at 6:45am. Then, everyday I inch back about 5 minutes. I rationalize that if I wake up five minutes earlier I can get 'this task done', and if I wake up ten minutes earlier, I can get two extra tasks done.
> 
> I'm a walking word problem.
> 
> ...


I think this is MUCH healthier than what I do, which is the same thing at the other end of the day. If I go to bed at midnight, I can have seven hours of sleep. But if I go to bed at 12.10, I lose only a little sleep, and I can read a little before bed. If I go to bed at 12.30, it's just a half-hour less sleep, but I could get all the ironing done. Etc.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I think this is MUCH healthier than what I do, which is the same thing at the other end of the day. If I go to bed at midnight, I can have seven hours of sleep. But if I go to bed at 12.10, I lose only a little sleep, and I can read a little before bed. If I go to bed at 12.30, it's just a half-hour less sleep, but I could get all the ironing done. Etc.


One night, Susan, when I've worked my way back to three am, and you've worked your way forward to 3:00am, we'll wave at each other in passing.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

It's a deal.  

But considering we're currently 14 (?) time zones apart, that might take some calculating...


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

One bad habit that I see a lot and *DESPISE:* 
Public spitting. I went to the local CVS drugstore the other day to get my folks Rx and there on the sidewalk in front of the entrance...someone's lugger. I almost stepped in it. Eeeww. I find public spitting deplorable; yet so many (men especially) do it. It's disgusting. What are napkins, tissues, hankies for?


----------

